# c/ku feedhorn



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

which c/ku feedhorn for fta,etc. Corotor II international or the regular c/ku corotor (narrow band )? Any help or suggestion as always greatly appreciated


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I use Corotor II on both my BUDs. Works quite well.


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

I ordered a Corotor II be here monday & FTA reciever will be here wed. I just got to figure out how to hook it all together. Because of these forms i have a poormans superdish up and working . Lots of good knowledge here and helpful members.
Thanks again for all help.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Hope you ordered a Ku LNB without the "F".

When you get to setting up the satellite positions, don't forget to setup all the Ku birds, including IA 7, Horizons 1 and EchoStar 9. You never know what will be in the clear. Right now Wausau, WI along with the UPN from Albany, NY are in the clear on E*9 tp 32 and many of the new Chinese channels are in the clear on E*9 Tp 31. What appears to be a Philipino mux is on Horizons 1. Some sports show up on IA 7, both analog and Mpeg2.

Not much of the season left, but the Orioles OTA network is on IA 7 C band 3933 Mpeg2 clear.


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

It comes with a .6db KU . What does "F" mean?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

LNBFs have a (F)eedhorn built in. These are used on your DBS dishes and the Ku-FSS dish you used in your Poor Mans Superdish setup.


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

Ok thanks, for the come back so much to absorb and so little to do it with !!


----------

